# AOSP or Sense for Audio



## BodomLTD (Oct 19, 2011)

Been running Thundershed since it first came out absolutely love it!! One question however... As far as streaming audio apps such as Audiogalaxy which is all I use for music is there a noticeable difference in the sound quality between an AOSP or Sense ROM? I NEVER use a player app for music only Audiogalaxy-I like to keep my sd as free as possible... But was thinking about switching to a Sense rom like iKream but only if the sound quality would be better when connected to my radio via Aux. Not sure if there's a difference in the software or if it's simply all hardware based but if anyone knows id appreciate any info as id much PREFER to stick with Thundershed. Thanks!


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I think some of the Sense ROMs are louder, but as far as the audio quality it depends on software I think. I use an app called Equalizer from the market and it gives my Bolt much better sound quality on Sense or AOSP (I'm currently on TShed as well). I had a Beats ROM before and I think Equalizer sounds better than Beats.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

sound quality is determined by a bunch of factors - hardware, source quality, file integrity, and processing software, in more or less that order.

based on the comparisons I've done there isn't a big advantage for either Sense or AOSP for standard, unprocessed playback. for audio processing though, DSPManager (included with Thundershed and other CM7 based ROMs) is better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## BodomLTD (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok thanks for the replies! I kinda switch between dsp and equalizer still trying to figure out which one i like better.... Sticking with Thundershed!!


----------

